# Retiring to Nova Scotia



## mcart5 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am new to this forum. I have several questions but some info about myself. I am a dual citizen (UK & US) and my wife has relatives (sister) in Nova Scotia. I am trying to immigrate as a family member (under sponsorship). Does anyone have any experiences in immigrating to Canada (Especially Nova Scotia) for the purposes of retirement in relation to how long the application takes, when to file, is it feasible to do this or is it a waste of time. I know I will have to get independent health insurance and I own a house their so I don't need a place to stay. Any info will be appreciated,
Thank You


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mcart5 said:


> I am new to this forum. I have several questions but some info about myself. I am a dual citizen (UK & US) and my wife has relatives (sister) in Nova Scotia. I am trying to immigrate as a family member (under sponsorship). Does anyone have any experiences in immigrating to Canada (Especially Nova Scotia) for the purposes of retirement in relation to how long the application takes, when to file, is it feasible to do this or is it a waste of time. I know I will have to get independent health insurance and I own a house their so I don't need a place to stay. Any info will be appreciated,
> Thank You


Firstly if you are permitted to immigrate to Canada you would automatically come under the health care plan of the Province in which you choose to live.
Your sisterhood will not be allowed to sponsor you or your wife to Canada. Immigration to Canada is employment driven. IOW, you need to have a job or an occupation considered essential to Canada. You should read the Government website as it related to sponsoring relatives. Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply

There are many ways (visas) into Canada such as self-employed, entrepreneurial, Provincial Nominee etc, and you can find information about them all on the above website.


----------

